# respirators



## mlewis (Dec 9, 2011)

I have serious sinus problems. I'll have to were a mask almost constantly in the shop. So what is the best and most comfortable mask or respirator that won't fog glasses. I was thinking of one of those powered respirators. All dust masks I've tried don't work very well. I appreciate any advise.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I use a respirator I got from work. It's a 3M half face respirator that I use the P100 filters with. I get my respirator and filters free from work so I don't know how much it costs. I do know that it doesn't fog my glasses at all. It actually seals completely around my nose and mouth so all of the air flow is out of the front and not up to my glasses. You probably would find it very uncomfortable, but I'm used to it and don't find it annoying anymore.

Those dust masks are completely useless. They don't seal against your face so they don't keep out particulates or vapors. Just look at the inside of them when you take them off. They're useful for large things like grass clippings, but not so much for wood dust.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I use a respirator most every day and I also wear glasses. I happened on a 3m disposable respirator a number of years ago and it's cheap and works fine for me. It sounds like the problem you are having is the respirator you are using is the wrong size. If I wear a medium size respirator air just above the nose is expelled upward steaming my glasses. A large respirator fits me better and doesn't have the air escaping causing the problems with glasses. You can check to see how one fits by putting the palm of your hand over the exhaust port of the respirator and blow into it. The thing should inflate without too much air getting out around it.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

If I am correct, This is the respirator that Itchy was talking about. In my opinion, you get the best bang for your buck with these respirators... They are designed to seal around your mouth and nose, and all the air evacuates in the front. I use one very similiar to this at work (I work with fiberglass just about every day). The filters are a little pricey, but can last you a LONG time. You can also get some filters that filter out organic vapors (from finishes).

Hope this helps.


----------



## mlewis (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for all your imput. Those dust masks are totally useless. Iike the 3M respirator over the powered one I was looking at. More affordable and won't have to worry about batteries.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> If I am correct, This is the respirator that Itchy was talking about. In my opinion, you get the best bang for your buck with these respirators... They are designed to seal around your mouth and nose, and all the air evacuates in the front. I use one very similiar to this at work (I work with fiberglass just about every day). The filters are a little pricey, but can last you a LONG time. You can also get some filters that filter out organic vapors (from finishes).
> 
> Hope this helps.


You would be correct. I'm not sure if that's the exact model number I use, but it does look like it. That respirator should give you a good fit, if you get the right size. I believe Large is the most common size.


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

The 3M 6000 series work well and accept the P100 particulate filters or the 6001 cartridges for paint work. Their new one is the 7512 Real soft silicone facepiece. Medium size fits most people. The facial hair will prevent a good seal. I sell them and get to demo them for my own stuff. I also have been using a full face one that keeps the dust out of the eyes but gets a little hot after a while.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I have one of these and have been very happy with it. Doesn't fog glasses and doesn't let anything through. I also saw them at Home Depot but they are a few bucks more.


----------

